# 50 hp tohatsu what size and type of prop are you running



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone is running a 50 HP tohatsu tldi.what size prop and type .and what your results are .


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Lots of variables to consider. But I was running a 40TLDI on an SUV17 with an Atlas Microjacker

- Turning Points Hustler 11p at 5700rpm, killer holeshot, not much difference from 4700-5700 in speed, top speed 32mph solo

- Turning Points Hustler 13p w/ custom cup at 5500rpm, slower holeshot, top end 34mph solo, but ran ~5" above the hull bottom without issue.

- Stock Prop, motor mounted on transom, decent hole shot, 5750rpm, 36mph solo. Once the jackplate came in, stocker would blow out a ~1" above hull bottom in chop or quicker turns.


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a 2012 Tohatsu 50TLDI tiller turning a Powertech REB3R13P on a Whipray (Classic). Could move to a 12P (or even as low as an 11P). It has a Microjacker, so I had the prop tips cupped to keep it hooked up at high engine lift positions.


----------



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

> I have a 2012 Tohatsu 50TLDI tiller turning a Powertech REB3R13P on a Whipray (Classic).  Could move to a 12P (or even as low as an 11P).   It has a Microjacker, so I had the prop tips cupped to keep it hooked up at high engine lift positions.


 do you know how fast you could go


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

The top speed measured via GPS was 38mph with one person, 1/2 tank of fuel, full cooler.


----------



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

> The top speed measured via GPS was 38mph with one person, 1/2 tank of fuel, full cooler.


Thank you


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have the 40 TLDI and run a tunnel hull boat. With stock 12 Pitch prop I ran 32mph, but engine would blow out on turns and when trimmed up.

Switched to a power tec 4 blade 10P cupped prop and dropped down to 27mph, but absolutley no blowouts and can trim the motor up all the way. I lose water for the pick engine cooler pick up before I lose grip from the prop. I can also go wide open, and turn the motor as hard as it will go and it will not blow out.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was running a 40 tohatsu and ran 5he powertec swc3r12 pitch with 33 top speen on a jack plate and never blew it out was very impressed with it I had it vented also


----------



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the input


----------

